# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструментальная пьеса от DimaDVS

## DimaDVS

Инструментальная композиция "Boredom"
http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/131636.html

----------


## Лев

> композиция "Boredom"


Симпатично, ярко выражен русский стиль :Ok:

----------


## DimaDVS

> Симпатично, ярко выражен русский стиль


Даже так?! Пасиб!

----------

